# Help me decide headed to gunstore at 12:oo today



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimber Tactical Pro
Sig Sauer C3

I'm down to the two and just can't decide which I really want to go with. Both have GREAT points and both have LOWS points as well. I've reasearched till I can't research anymore. I've looked on evey forum, read all the reviews, and talked to all the gunshop owners. I know it's the reviews that has me hung up on this. I see a lot of reviews that a lot of Kimbers have problems of some sort or the other on the other hand I see a lot of reviews that people love their C3 and don't complain. I take that may be because more people own Kimber 1911's than Sig 1911's. What are ya'lls thoughts


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Pick them up.
Fondle them.
Your hand will give you the answer

AFS


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm a little late to give you any advice. I personally would go with the Kimber, but the SIG is nothing to be scoffed at either. Let us know what you picked.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I have the Kimber in layaway. It'll be ceaper to shoot since it ia a 9mm but the C3 keeps creeping in my mind. The Kimber you need a special tool to take apart like the CDP and I don't like that. The C3 breaks down like a regular 1911. The only reason I didn't pull the trigger on the C3 is because of holster availability. Most makers say they have holsters for the GSR. I,m not sig savy so I don't know if the C3 will fit a GSR holster or not.


----------

